# Budding makeup artist



## Ilovechocolate6530 (Mar 31, 2017)

Hiya


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 31, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## nataliemochin (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## EmilyRose (Apr 26, 2018)

I am in the mood to meet new people and welcome the new members.

Hope you beauties will put up your photos so we can know (visually) with whom we are interacting


----------



## MaxScott (May 6, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## toupeemoor (May 10, 2018)

Hello


----------

